# Battery Disconnect Switch?



## minuteman62-64 (Mar 27, 2015)

Do you guys have one? Do I need one? Where would it be hooked up?

I currently have battery positive and negative hooked up directly to motor cables and, via separate wires, to a fuse block on the console, with a 30A in-line fuse on the positive wire.

Don't have any particular issues (battery drain, electrolysis, fear of theft, etc.), but it's the time of year when I'm thinking about tinkering (improving?) my boat.


----------



## Seon (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a Perko switch wire similar to this. If you only have one battery, then buy a single switch and wire it like the "Port" battery


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Mar 28, 2015)

Appreciate your response. The picture didn't show up - just some sort of weird message. Can you post the actual picture/diagram? Or, a link?


----------



## Seon (Mar 28, 2015)

Here's the link. https://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/graphics/dualBatterySglEngine441x370.gif


----------



## Seon (Mar 28, 2015)

On second thought this probably is the best for your application. Battery cut-off switch. Connect your motor cable on one post and the other end from the battery. Best of luck.

https://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-battery-cutoff-switch-66789.html


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Mar 30, 2015)

OK, so, I know what to do and how to do it (thanks, guys). Next question: in my situation do I really need this? Pros and cons?


----------



## Skiffing (Mar 30, 2015)

"Really" need it? Nope.

Smart to install? Yup.


----------



## DaleH (Mar 30, 2015)

Skiffing said:


> "Really" need it? Nope.
> 
> Smart to install? Yup.


Yes ... when someone intentionally 'plays' in your boat and leaves a light or other power switch "on" ... or does unintentionally (like leaving a light on during the day) ... you'll appreciate having a good battery to use the boat with, as the disconnect would prevent the battery from draining.

Such switches can also prevent bleed down from other stray currents, leakage etc., like can happen on a dirty battery with poor connections and poor wiring or such.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 30, 2015)

I have one on mine. It is the main to the motor and the rest of the boat it keeps anything from draining the battery. I also added a 60amp breaker to my main power to the rest of the boat. This way I can keep people from messing with it. They may get the perko, but not the rest.
Plus I had a 30amp inline fuse there. I didn't like that so this is resettable if needed.


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have one I use primarily to negate electrolysis when the boat sits for extended periods wet with the engine lowered. It switches the positive from the engine to the cranking battery.


----------

